# Rocket Espresso Cellini Plus V3 Coffee Machine with PID



## PeterF

please ignore duplication


----------



## Mrboots2u

Please note I don't have experience of this machine but I am still unconvinced as to the benefits of why put a PID on a HX machine and whether it would deliver any better functionality ...this is how someone else succinctly put it ..

"If you PID the boiler and set it for ideal brew temp, it won't steam well. If you set it for steam temp, then you might as well just stick with a stock p-stat and save some money"

Other than that are there any differences between old and new cellinis ?

Rockets are rockets few people I think have the older Cellini variant


----------



## Mrboots2u

What else is on the short list and how much you got ?


----------



## PeterF

Mrboots2u said:


> What else is on the short list and how much you got ?


Expobar Leva DB my budget approx £1000 to £1300


----------



## Mrboots2u

PeterF said:


> Expobar Leva DB my budget approx £1000 to £1300


Ok you decide don't expobar now yes ?


----------



## PeterF

Yes Expobar Leva DB is at the top of my list but also evaluating other machines in this price bracket e.g. Cellini


----------



## Mrboots2u

PeterF said:


> Yes Expobar Leva DB is at the top of my list but also evaluating other machines in this price bracket e.g. Cellini


Both e61

One is a HX

One is a DB

Rotary / vibe/

Plumb/ not plumb

These are the things you need to mull over ...

Will have different functionality as a result in terms of how to manage the extraction temp ( PID or Flush , yes I know the Cellini has a pid but it's a pid on on HX ......)

Both will make excellent coffee with a great grinder


----------



## DavecUK

A sad fact of life is the pressurestat will soon die out in espresso machines, but hopefully the PIDs will become more fit for purpose as they improve them and use firmware more in line with the Verona PID.


----------



## NickR

I've never used a machine with a PID, but surely in everyday use when the steam tap is opened, a pressure stat would give a faster response than a PID.


----------

